# Da Hui



## Makalakumu (Sep 30, 2008)

I recently started surfing and discovered these guys...

Da Hui

This is a surf gang that started on the North Shore of Oahu in order to kick the Haoles on the surf breaks.  Now they support various MMA fighters as well as surfers and wakeboarders.

Has anyone ever heard of these guys?  I wasn't quite sure where to post this, but I figured since they are working into the MMA scene, this might be a good place.


----------



## Nolerama (Sep 30, 2008)

I haven't heard of Da Hui before, but thanks for the head's up. The Da Hui girls.... rowr.


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, I had a student tell me there were no hot girls in Hawaii.  I told him he was nucking futs and that he only thinks that because he grew up surrounded by hotties.  

That young man is in for a rude awakening if he ever moves to the land of the McDonalds.


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 30, 2008)

They support a couple of pretty good fighters.  Jeff Monson, and others.


----------



## Nolerama (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah... But I don't like KJ Noons so much. I don't know why. I just don't like the way he fights.


----------

